# Cedar Log Drying Question



## deniseluckey (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay so I'm pretty new here and I apologize for asking a question that probably has been answered somewhere already but . . . 

About drying aromatic red cedar ...
- I just harvested this mid-sized urban fellow from my back yard this past Spring (late April) - It has roughly an 11' diameter, about 8.5 feet tall with what appears to be solid core from what I can tell (not seeing any sign of interior rot or insect damage from cut ends). I live in Dallas so very hot hot hot here in the summer. Temp today was 103. About how long should I let this bad boy dry before I even begin thinking about playing with it? Is my guess of 2 years minimum near mark?

I have some three and four year old trunks/limbs/branches too... most I went ahead and sanded with 150 grit after I stripped the bark to get the left over sap off once it dried, but other than that I've not yet attempted to make anything out of any of it.

Also, is there anything I should be using on the wood to protect it while it is drying? I heard someone mention wax? Will that help the red retain its color better?

Though I've been playing with power tools and wood for awhile (off and on since I was a kid, teaching myself when I have time), I'm a bit new to the whole harvesting, drying, curing thing..... I also could use some recommendations on a lady-size chainsaw that's easy to handle. 

Thanks for any insight!

[attachment=28912]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2013)

*RE: the kiln dried versus air dried debate!*

If you're using the logs for rustic furnishings like in your other pictures you can just put it in use and let it dry. If you ever get into mortise and tenon style furnitutre there's a few other things to know. But using it like you have been is pretty straight forward. 

No need to to seal the logs themselves with wax - just the ends. Keep them out of direct sunlight. 

Chainsaw - you could do fine with an electric chainsaw for using at your home in your backyard. They are actually quite good and effective as long as you keep your chains sharp, but gas models require the same chain care & maintenance. Electric saws are every bit as dangerous as gas and since they are light and quiet some take that to mean less dangerous but they are not. So be just as careful if you get one. They are also lightweight compared to comparable gas ones.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 5, 2013)

*RE: ..............*

OOPS


----------



## DKMD (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm not an expert, but I'd say it depends... Depends on what you're going to make. If you're going to turn parts of it, I'd suggest roughing out the forms you're after then a second turning once they've dried. For flat work, you'd want to rough saw the log into oversized stock then sticker it to dry. Basically, anything you can do to increase surface area and reduce mass is going to facilitate drying.

On a log that size, I'm not sure the center portion would dry any time in the next decade(or longer) if left in log form.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2013)

4/4 ERC boards this time of year in Texas dry to EMC in a matter of days.

.


----------



## deniseluckey (Aug 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> If you're using the logs for rustic furnishings like in your other pictures you can just put it in use and let it dry. If you ever get into mortise and tenon style furnitutre there's a few other things to know. But using it like you have been is pretty straight forward.
> 
> No need to to seal the logs themselves with wax - just the ends. Keep them out of direct sunlight.



Would love to learn how to do mortise and tenon. Any tips would be great! And what kind of wax for the ends?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2013)

deniseluckey said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > If you're using the logs for rustic furnishings like in your other pictures you can just put it in use and let it dry. If you ever get into mortise and tenon style furnitutre there's a few other things to know. But using it like you have been is pretty straight forward.
> ...



Mortise and tenon on logs or boards??


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 11, 2013)

Forget the electric chainsaws. Nothing more then toys, and will last as long as such. 
Find yourself a Stihl MS250 with an 18" bar and don't look back. Keep the chain loop sharp and it will serve you well. 

I don't get too much end checking with my Eastern Red Cedar during drying. But I would avoid the direct sunlight during drying if possible. I have milled ERC that had been sitting long enough to be ansent of sapwood, how long that took I can not say cause I did not harvest the timber. 


Scott (electricity and chainsaws don't mix) B


----------



## deniseluckey (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> deniseluckey said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



On logs. I have lots of different sizes, most has been drying in my garage or home (Dallas - out of the sun) for the last three years. I did just harvest / strip / and began sanding off the dried sap of a tree I harvested this past spring. 

I'm hoping the wood/logs I have that have been around a few years have dried enough for mortise and tendon. I know those joints depend on the wood not shrinking any more after cut, which is why I still haven't built anything, but I'm getting anxious....


----------

